# Reins for disabled rider?



## piaffe (17 March 2009)

Can anyone help. I am teaching a rider who has limited use of both arms. 

She cannot use the likes of rubber reins and currently has webbing reins with the stops all the way down at equal intervals. Trouble is, she loses her grip and they are constantly sliding through, if that makes sense? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I remember seeing a lady riding who had reins with like little loops all the way down so that she was able to get hold of them. Does anyone know is you can buy them, what they are called or any other ideas?


----------



## Grey_Eventer (17 March 2009)

you could ask the RDA what they use as im sure they have come up against this problem, or any other disabled riding charity really..


----------



## teddyt (17 March 2009)

Get your local saddler to make some. you can then get them exactly how you need them


----------



## nat88 (17 March 2009)

I have seen some great reins used by endurance riders, they are a soft plated sort of material, almost like a cord but very soft and malable in the hand, they may be of use.  Have seen a disabled rider use them when taking part in a 32k ride.


----------



## saz5083 (17 March 2009)

Loops that go from one rein to the other? They're called bridging reins or ladder reins I think. Friend of mine lost one arm when she was a kid and this is what she uses. Dont know where she got them but can find out for you?
She uses them for BD but needed a letter confirming the disability and requirement for them (even though its quite obvious!).


----------



## piaffe (17 March 2009)

Thanks. I did think about doing that but I just wondered if there was anything on the market already.


----------



## TS_ (17 March 2009)

Have had a little search for you and found;
There's a little about some reins like this here - http://www.para-equestrian.com/products.htm
I also found some on Gateway Equestrian but they were expensive
Not sure if either are helpful but there seems to be a very limited amount online.


----------



## only_me (17 March 2009)

i think you mean ernest dillion reins?

this one: http://www.equi.net/0803/deboiz.htm


----------



## piaffe (17 March 2009)

That certainly sounds like a possible idea. WIll have a look for some, ta.


----------



## piaffe (17 March 2009)

Thanks. Thats not exactly what I was thinking of but actually they look like they may do the job. 

Will let her know.


----------



## TS_ (17 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks. Thats not exactly what I was thinking of but actually they look like they may do the job. 

Will let her know.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I know the type you mean, they had some at an old RS I used to go to but I think you might have trouble getting hold of any as they don't seem as widely available as 'normal' reins.


----------



## molehill (17 March 2009)

If you look on the new rider forum they have a disabled rider section.It may be of help to you.


----------



## piaffe (17 March 2009)

Thanks everyone. This forum is so good isn't it? Problem solved within 10 minutes!


----------



## arwenplusone (17 March 2009)

what about rein-bows?  Would they help?

http://www.reinbows.com/


----------



## only_me (17 March 2009)

are the ernest dillion reins the ones you mean?


----------



## Sean77 (17 March 2009)

Hi Piaffe
If you look back a few days on here ellalily
was looking for some 'Rein bow' reins, not the multi coloured rubber ones of the same name, these were similar to the Dillon ones but the loops could be added to existing reins. I just searched through and found the original post on page 18. This is one of the suggested sources for them, it's about two thirds of the way down the thread, Essential-Equine.co.uk.

I hope these could be of some use for your pupil. I also am a disabled rider and do not have much strength in my arms, wrists and shoulders so I have ordered some of these because they were exactly what I've been hoping someone would invent!

Regards.
Sean 77


----------



## arwenplusone (17 March 2009)

I think they are pretty much the same thing?


----------



## Sean77 (17 March 2009)

Mayflower.
 Yes they are. I think we both posted at about the same time!

Or, if you mean't that these are the same as the dillon ones, they are not, because the rein bows are detachable.

Regards,
Sean 77


----------



## piaffe (17 March 2009)

Thats brilliant. Thanks everyone. The rein bows look very good am going to pass it on to her.


----------



## fingers_crossed (17 March 2009)

Nic tustain has a specially produced bar rein, its produced by albion for her I think?


----------



## Rhandir (17 March 2009)

They also have them here http://www.freedomrider.com/bridleFR4.html#01-3611 The whole site is devoted to disabled rider aids


----------



## WCCHIC (17 March 2009)

I have used the rein-bows and can recommend them.


----------



## PeterNatt (18 March 2009)

An alternative would be for the reins to be connected to the stirrups and the rider to use their legs.

This is how they control the army drum horses and I have also seen it done by a rider that has no hands.


----------

